# Panting, heavy breathing, erratic behavior...attention seeking?



## newell (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello, 

I have a 10 year old (there abouts) Lhasa Apso and just these past few days he's been acting *really* strange. He's always been quite a clingy dog but recently whenever it's just me and him in the house he's fighting for my attention in numerous ways.



Heavy breathing
Constant pestering
Scratching the bathroom scales (????)
Getting under my feet more than usual

He goes to my Grandparents through the day (and had done since been a pup) and they haven't said anything about a change in him. And just tonight he's been fine up until my mum going out and now he won't leave my side, heavy breathing, tongue out ect. Obviously I'm trying my hardest to ignore him as I'm guessing he's trying to grab my attention and I don't want him thinking I'm a push other but I'm slightly worried that all the heavy breathing ect. isn't going to be doing his heart rate/pressure any good.

Anyone one here had any similar experiences with their dogs?

Should I just take him to the vets?

Thanks in advance for any light that can be shed on the situation
Sam


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I honestly would take him to the vet. He could be extra clingy because he may not be feeling well. My dog Leeo became clingy and unfortunately it was because he had something fatally wrong with him. Not that your dog does ..... but sudden changes in personality warrants a vet visit. 

I would be concerned with all the heavy breathing at his age.


----------



## newell (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll get him booked into the vet.

He doesn't seem to be in any pain or anything, as soon I even look at him all the previously mentioned traits stop and he just starts wagging his tail!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

newell said:


> I'll get him booked into the vet.
> 
> He doesn't seem to be in any pain or anything, as soon I even look at him all the previously mentioned traits stop and he just starts wagging his tail!



That is the funny thing about dogs .... they don't show pain like we humans do. My dog Leeo had pancreatic neucrosis .... where his pancreas was eating itself and the surrounding organs. It was the equivalent of a bunch of broken bones in the pain category the vet said. Poor Leeo never cried .... just lay down and wouldn't move or just hunch over and stand there motionless.

Let us know how he is after the vet. I always say better safe than sorry.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Abbylynn's right. Dogs won't show pain. My previous dog died of liver cancer. At the end, he had no liver left, just cancer that ate it away. The vet said he must have been sick for at least 6 months, but 2 days before he died, Muggsy greeted me at the door with his usual dance, took his after work walk as usual, ate his meal normally, played fetch, the whole nine yards. The only change over the previous six months was that he slept more, but he was a large dog over the age of 10, so I thought nothing of it.

I hope your dog is okay.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Difficulty breathing can be a sign of a heart problem.

Especially at his age, there's nothing to lose with a trip to the vet.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Panting and restlessness can also be signs of Cushings. Get a full geriatric blood workup at vet.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> Difficulty breathing can be a sign of a heart problem.
> 
> Especially at his age, there's nothing to loose with a trip to the vet.


^^^^this
I lost my dachsie to this just over 2 years ago, in the morning she was panting and that night she had heart failure.....


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Any news on your dog? Hope he's doing okay.


----------

